# Yamaha guitars, any good?



## ihunda (Mar 27, 2013)

I have seen a few used Japansed Yamaha guitars in the classified here. I have never touched or seen one but the specs are actually very interesting.

For example, this RGX820Z:







Alder body
JB/Jazz Pups
Wilkinson Tremolo plus Piezo
Sperzel locking tuners
Flame Maple top (may be an veneer, can't tell)

And around 600$ used.

As anybody played one? As those really made in Japan?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2013)

The Japanese and Taiwanese made Yamaha guitars are typically very well made. I love my Attitude Custom bass.


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Mar 27, 2013)

I dont know anything about that guitar, but i used to own a yamaha rgx421 and it was one of the best guitars i've ever owned even though it was a cheap one.


----------



## ihunda (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting because this would broader my choices on the used market to a whole lot of cheap Japanese guitars. I can already see 15 of them on audiofanzine (French site).


----------



## Northern (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been babysitting my buddys SG1820 for a couple of days, and the quality (japanese made) is excellent. Weighs about as much as the moon, but thats part of the mojo.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 27, 2013)

ihunda said:


> For example, this RGX820Z:




That is all.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 27, 2013)

Japanese Yamaha are just awesome. Very high level of build quality and materials. Try older japan guitars like Tokai Orvill, Burny, Fernandes... IMO they are right on the top with the best out there. I had them tons already and keep coming back because they are just amazing. Not to mention the price...


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 27, 2013)

Yamaha is generally pretty damn good quality for the price. I've had drums, keyboard and a couple semi-acoustics by them and they all were great for the price!


----------



## Nile (Mar 27, 2013)

No matter how cheap of an electric Yamaha I've played, I've enjoyed them all.

Hell my Yamaha classical that is probably worth $50 sounds pretty damn good. It just doesn't stay in tune is all.


----------



## McBrain (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't know about that specific model, but new Japanese Yamaha guitars are made at the same factory that makes Caparison.


----------



## wespaul (Mar 27, 2013)

I scored a Yamaha Pacifica 912 off of my jazz teacher for $300, and it plays/sounds amazing. Best bang for buck I've ever spent on a guitar, and I've owned many high end guitars.


----------



## McBrain (Mar 27, 2013)

wespaul said:


> I scored a Yamaha Pacifica 912 off of my jazz teacher for $300, and it plays/sounds amazing. Best bang for buck I've ever spent on a guitar, and I've owned many high end guitars.



I'm pretty sure that the 912s have Warmoth necks.


----------



## isispelican (Mar 27, 2013)

i love my old maple board pacifica


----------



## thebunfather (Mar 27, 2013)

I have an AES520D6 and love it. Even being the cheaper of the D6s that they did, it plays and sounds amazing.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 27, 2013)

Singer in my band played a Pacifica in his old punk band for years. Says it was the best axe he's ever had. He sold it to buy a Charvel and he said he immediately regretted it.


----------



## Estilo (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been foaming in the mouth for these since I first saw one. 














Now if it came with a maple board I might actually beat off to photos it literally.


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 27, 2013)

Estilo said:


> I've been foaming in the mouth for these since I first saw one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that gorgeous thing :O


----------



## engage757 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yamaha has made great guitars, but also very shitty ones. Knowing your taste I think it's a waste of your time bro. You are already into higher end builders and I feel like you wouldn't enjoy it as much as some of your other ones. my


----------



## SkullCrusher (Mar 27, 2013)

I still have my first guitar, a yamaha rgx121 and it stills plays well. its 8 years old.

And thats coming from a Mayones, vigier player


----------



## Estilo (Mar 27, 2013)

^ Seconded. I tried to like the Pacificas for a while but just couldn't bond with them. Pickups are shitty, lacking low end in general, neck feels weird. Also the acoustics. Lower end ones come with laminated tops which for the price can get you decent solid tops by other manufacturers. Though, the APX500 has come down drastically in price.



jeleopard said:


> What is that gorgeous thing :O



It's a YG1221. Can't remember where I first saw it but I think I've seen Bill Leverty use one. 

Actually came across Leverty's main Yamaha when looking up the YG1221. It's a Pacifica 1221M .


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 27, 2013)

every yamaha, japanese or not, that i've played i've enjoyed. 

i always had a soft spot for their silent series guitars after seeing finger eleven playing one:


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 27, 2013)

My first 2 axes were Yamaha Pacificas. I no longer have them, but I wish I did. For the money, they're every bit as good (and better, in some ways) than comparably-priced Squiers, Ibanezes, LTDs, etc.


----------



## s4tch (Mar 27, 2013)

ihunda said:


> For example, this RGX820Z:
> ...
> As anybody played one? As those really made in Japan?



I played an RGX620DZ a couple of times. MIJ, double locking trem with a rather interesting locking nut and tuners:






It was about $700 new, arguably the best available guitar in its price range in my country. (MIJ Jacksons or Prestiges cost way too much here.) Also, a former band member of my high school band had a couple of Pacificas and RGXs, all great players. Pickups weren't of my taste, but playability was impeccable on every one of them. Even the cheapest Yamahas play just fine.


----------



## Black43 (Mar 27, 2013)

Estilo said:


> ^ Seconded. I tried to like the Pacificas for a while but just couldn't bond with them. Pickups are shitty, lacking low end in general, neck feels weird. Also the acoustics. Lower end ones come with laminated tops which for the price can get you decent solid tops by other manufacturers. Though, the APX500 has come down drastically in price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my fuck!

Every Japanese-made Yamaha i've used has been well made, even the cheap ones.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 28, 2013)

I used to have a Yamaha Ty Tabor series back in 2000 when they briefly made them. It is my single biggest regret EVER letting that guitar go! Excellent guitar and I am still trying to replace it. The ones i find for sale are either insanely priced or beat to shit and insanely priced . I can't tell you enough how much it bothers me. I think about it almost every freaking day.

I had the green just like this one


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Yamaha Pacifica 112J (MII, I believe) but it's fucking awesome.
Such a good guitar. Plays beautifully for how much I paid for it. 
And it sounds surprisingly good even with stock pickups.


----------



## ihunda (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey, thanks for all the answers, that's great.
I actually got around to play with that RGX820Z but decided not to snatch it.
Basically the setup was very very bad and I wasn't sure if the truss rod still worked so I didn't take a chance.

Agreed with Engage, those are not at the level of high end guitars like Mayones or others but I can see one being used in a live setting where you don't want to care if your guitar gets banged up.

Finish was solid, tone was OK, I couldn't say about the fretwork because this one was just not setup properly.


----------



## ihunda (Mar 30, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Yamaha has made great guitars, but also very shitty ones. Knowing your taste I think it's a waste of your time bro. You are already into higher end builders and I feel like you wouldn't enjoy it as much as some of your other ones. my



Thanks Engage, so now I look like a snob


----------



## ihunda (Mar 30, 2013)

McBrain said:


> I'm pretty sure that the 912s have Warmoth necks.





McBrain said:


> Don't know about that specific model, but new Japanese Yamaha guitars are made at the same factory that makes Caparison.



Warmoth neck and made in the same factory than Caparison?
Are you sure?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2013)

This thread makes me want one of those Yamaha Pacificas. Probably my favorite Strat shape out there.


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 30, 2013)

ihunda said:


> Warmoth neck and made in the same factory than Caparison?
> Are you sure?



Yes. They made necks for the 900 Series Pacificas.


----------



## Nile (Mar 30, 2013)

I would assume all of you would assume that the pickups wouldn't be great?


----------



## McBrain (Mar 30, 2013)

ihunda said:


> Warmoth neck?
> Are you sure?



As snowblind56 already said, some of the top models Pacifica used Warmoth necks. 



ihunda said:


> made in the same factory than Caparison?
> Are you sure?



I can't seem to find them now, but at some point on the Caparison forum, someone posted Caparison factory tour pics/video and you could see several MIJ Yamaha guitars and basses in the background.


Edit: Found it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4HPDGJtiFQ

The Yamahas can be seen around 6:28 and 7:02.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, they are made in the same factory, but different craftsman. I believe caparison has their own production area now too. That vid is pretty old.


----------



## McBrain (Mar 31, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Yeah, they are made in the same factory, but different craftsman. I believe caparison has their own production area now too.



Interesting, do you have a source for that? The MIJ Yamahas, such as the SG series (1820, 1802 etc.) are also really high quality and about the same price range as Caparison, so I wouldn't mind if they used the same craftsmen.


----------



## kamello (Mar 31, 2013)

they were always kinda meh to me (there are shitloads in my country, but I don't remember playing any) but god, after this thread I must admit that I have some GAS for a backup sixer


----------



## Gren (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I played a few Pacificas years ago and I recall them being nice for the price, but I've kinda been wanting one of their double cuts ever since seeing Chris Poland's one:


Quite eager to try out some more Yamaha guitars after seeing this thread.


----------



## McBrain (Apr 1, 2013)

Gren said:


> I've kinda been wanting one of their double cuts ever since seeing Chris Poland's one



I never understood why they are not more popular. Guess its just one of those 'either you hate it or love it' shapes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2013)

I wish they would release some budget versions of those. I LOVE that shape.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 1, 2013)

I had a Pacifica 112V for a bit, it was alright for what it was. Nice neck.

I've played a couple of others which were nice too - they're certainly decent guitars.


----------



## sear (Apr 1, 2013)

Yamahas are cool and play well. For the money they are one of the best guitar brands out there, however, their pickups are nothing too special and I have to admit they do not have a lot of "personality" as a brand, so that can be a turn-off for some. I would recommend a Yamaha Pacifica over almost any other Strat-style guitar in it sprice range, including Fenders. Give the cheap ones a pickup swap and they become totally professional-quality instruments.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 2, 2013)

Gren said:


> I think I played a few Pacificas years ago and I recall them being nice for the price, but I've kinda been wanting one of their double cuts ever since seeing Chris Poland's one:
> 
> 
> Quite eager to try out some more Yamaha guitars after seeing this thread.




Can you believe this guy played in Megadeth ? 

Semi-hollow with trems are always .


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (Apr 2, 2013)

I love my RGX A2, heavy tone and very light weight (2.5 kgs)

The P90 that comes with lacks of sustain but i changed them for P91/P92 from EMG

The rotary selector was awful so i had to change it for a toggle switch to get a very nice axe !


----------

